# Favorite/best selling floral f.o. from WSP for soap?



## tracey11474 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not a floral person(due to allergies and getting headaches from scents) so right now I do not make any soap with floral scented f.o. 
I'd like to order 1-2 from WSP since shipping is free but have no idea which scents to choose. There are just so many to look through. I was wondering if there are any you would recommend that are popular with your soap customers? Thanks!


----------



## evatgirl73 (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't sell... but out of the 6 I have ordered from WSP there's only ONE I like, and it's a Honeysuckle. Have to check exactly which one as they have a couple... OK, checked and it's "Sweet Honeysuckle". It's nice and soaps well. I did give soaps as gifts this christmas, and DDs teacher just asked if I had any more of this particular one. HTH!


----------



## tracey11474 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks...I'll check it out!


----------



## honor435 (Mar 13, 2010)

does it have to be floral? shea and honey is very nice, also oatmeal  milk and honey is very popular.


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 13, 2010)

What about foodie type scents?
Or, the "clean" type of scents, like clean cotton, those types. They are not floral.


----------



## tracey11474 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have plenty of foodie type scents and essential oil scents I was just looking for a popular floral scent to add to my scented soaps since I don't have any!


----------



## agriffin (Mar 14, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> does it have to be floral? shea and honey is very nice, also oatmeal  milk and honey is very popular.



I just soaped shea and honey last night!  It got thick really fast and I had to plop it in the mold.  Not quite soap on a stick but close.  So soap cool with this one.  I love the scent though!  JME.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 14, 2010)

I get floral headaches too. I use the following from WSP w/o a problem.

violet bouquet (nice, kinda sweet)
lemon lavender (herbal & zesty)
blooming tulip (green)
lilac (clean & nostalgic)
eo blend lavender w/ rose (more on the rose side)


----------



## Mandarin (Mar 15, 2010)

I am definitely a floral person and my favorites from WSP are:

Honeysuckle Hollow
Wild Honeysuckle
True Lilac
Gardenia

I am one theat does not like the Sweet Honeysuckle. It is too sweet for my taste. But to each their own.


----------



## tracey11474 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you...I will check them out!


----------

